# SW Duration latex exterior



## DittonWilson (Jun 16, 2018)

Tasked with painting 2 exterior doors at a cabin today and was given a gallon of this duration paint. It was like glue and set immediately with no time for reworking it all . Using a brush and a mini roller. Does anyone have any advice for me on using this paint at all? Its unlike anything I have ever used. I am going to have to sand down the top part of the door where I started before I realized how fast I had to go to keep the brushstrokes from setting.


----------



## kmp (Jan 30, 2011)

Add a small bit of water to it. Resilience sets up faster.


----------



## DittonWilson (Jun 16, 2018)

kmp said:


> Add a small bit of water to it. Resilience sets up faster.


I am going to try that. It was the first thought I had. I am assuming that it is sold this thick for a reason. Why?


----------



## PaPainter724 (Apr 22, 2016)

It has more paint solids in than "lower grade" paints, so there's less water which means less time for the water to dry out. When it's mild weather out, it's pretty awesome to work with. I always pre wet my brush and rollers when I'm working with Duration though. I don't usually sing SW's praises but Duration will last a very long time and look great if you know what you're doing.


----------



## SwampCat (Aug 31, 2018)

if it has square indented panels paint those first one at a time,clean anything that gets on the rails with a wet rag.Let the panels set then paint the rails.If there is a lot of tint (beige for some reason has a lot of tint) it can be even harder to work with.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

what was the ambient and surface temp when you used it? Duration doesn't apply properly above 85 degrees or so. Of course i'm sure your SW rep already told you that.


----------



## DittonWilson (Jun 16, 2018)

PACman said:


> what was the ambient and surface temp when you used it? Duration doesn't apply properly above 85 degrees or so. Of course i'm sure your SW rep already told you that.


. 



It was parobqbly in the high 50’s. It’s 42 right now and I am trying to figure out how to get a 2nd coat on it. And no on told me anything about it. My employer just handed me the gallon and gave me the co ordinates to a cabin in the woods. “ go paint the doors green” I was told.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

DittonWilson said:


> My employer just handed me the gallon and gave me the co ordinates to a cabin in the woods. “ go paint the doors green” I was told.



Sounds like that's the main problem. 


He/she isn't giving you any directions or product information. Might as well just give you a blank metal gallon full of who knows what and say paint this or that. 



Almost everything from SW is fast dry or fast set. They have a reputation for everything drying quickly, which kinds of shoots the DIY market out, but contractors looking for speed love em. 



I use Duration Exterior on almost every exterior job we do in some form or fashion. For the past 3-4 years I've put it on all the garage doors just so I can personally measure how long it lasts etc., even when the job called for a lesser grade paint. Just a personal test of mine. 





Adding water is "ok", but I prefer to use the M1 Extender or XIM Extender instead. It thins the viscosity of the paint down (unlike floetrol) and gives you a lot more open time than just 'water'. 



Sometimes adding water actually will make things set faster than they should, it sometimes just plays with the viscosity while shortening your wet time, conditions depending. 



Try a 10-20% reduction with M1 or XIM extenders. Should be able to get them at your local paint store, hopefully. 



2 thin/medium coats and you should be good to go.


----------



## bruce russell (Jul 14, 2008)

I just painted my cedar again and it was over cast and 47 for the last 12 hours. Plenty of working time. I called SW to ask when I last painted my house I was told must of been longer than 10 years as their database was 10 years. I just painted as preventative as there was small cracks near nail holes and knots in 12 inch Haida from drying out I think otherwise it looked good but it was time 

This paint is amazing. I painted hard for 7 hours now 60 years old it was a lot easier when I was 50. My hat goes out to the pro painters out there it’s a lot of work it’s gonna take 2 days to recover lol. Is my story normal with Duration satin is it that good?


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

bruce russell said:


> I called SW to ask when I last painted my house I was told must of been longer than 10 years as their database was 10 years. Is my story normal with Duration satin is it that good?



Probably, yes. 



I've used Duration exterior on all the garage doors we do, just as a personal test of mine. I want to be able to drive by different homes we've done and do a visual inspection from the street side on how it's held up, different colors (oranges, whites, tans, browns, etc.)


So far the results almost 4 years later is that the gloss retention is very good and it appears that the color has remained in tact. Without actually doing a "touch-up" to see if there is color fade, it appears that the door looked to be similar in color when compared to the photos I've taken when done.


So that's why my answer is probably yes. Going 4 years strong since I started my testing of it and it's held up so far. That's why I recommend it and use it. I'll use it on garage doors even if the customer doesn't want to pay the price difference. Just because our jobs will look good for a long period of time and I can continue my testing.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Juxtaposing that with my use of Duracraft and A100.

I went back to a house we did with Duracraft and the door was chalky/dusty, faded some and didn't have any luster. 

I had one of my guys clean it so we can put duration on it, and I took off to the store. Came back and the door looked the same as I left it. I got pissed and had another kid clean the door, but this time I stayed the whole time. Same result, we cleaned it with denatured alcohol so it would evaporate quickly. Door looked just as it had before, chalky/dirty and looked weathered. 

That sold me on the quality differences of paints. Granted you pay more but your paying for the better resins, technology, etc., and with that comes longevity. 

So from here on out we always use Duration on all porch ceilings, painting of exterior wood members, and garage doors. Because I can tell my customers from personal experience that there *IS* a difference, I've seen it.


----------



## PaPainter724 (Apr 22, 2016)

I did a large brick courthouse about 10 years ago and it looks identical to the day I left the job, and it was all done with Duration. I don't care much for SW but Duration exterior is a very very good paint.


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

Meh. Overpriced, lower spread rate(makes you buy more)...it is tenacious and ok for NC and projects that are sound to start with. I painted my exterior in urbane bronze 2 years ago, flat.i hate shiny. Its discolored and chalky. Masonite siding that had not been painted since being built in 91. 2 coats on all surfaces and backrolled/brushed especially at the edges. Pressurewashing the garage doors reveals a lot of oxidation. A bummer really....also, I've had it be problematic over existing paint due to its tenacity. It will pull an inferior product off if you go over it. Not always, but it does happen. Especially on older homes with failing coatings. 
Just my experience....not worth the money that's for sure....

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

It's decent. a lot better than what you can buy at Walmart. It can be hard to apply at the recommended wet thickness and brushing it can be a chore. Doesn't like high temps. It is a hard finish but it is only as fade resistant as the colorants SW uses will allow it to be. getting people to use it was a problem early on because it has some ease of application issues for some painters.


----------



## PaPainter724 (Apr 22, 2016)

lilpaintchic said:


> Meh. Overpriced, lower spread rate(makes you buy more)...it is tenacious and ok for NC and projects that are sound to start with. I painted my exterior in urbane bronze 2 years ago, flat.i hate shiny. Its discolored and chalky. Masonite siding that had not been painted since being built in 91. 2 coats on all surfaces and backrolled/brushed especially at the edges. Pressurewashing the garage doors reveals a lot of oxidation. A bummer really....also, I've had it be problematic over existing paint due to its tenacity. It will pull an inferior product off if you go over it. Not always, but it does happen. Especially on older homes with failing coatings.
> Just my experience....not worth the money that's for sure....
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk



I should clarify that we used satin, so I can't speak for the flat line. The satin in a very very vibrant red has held up amazingly well though.


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

PaPainter724 said:


> I should clarify that we used satin, so I can't speak for the flat line. The satin in a very very vibrant red has held up amazingly well though.


The trim is in satin and I agree, its holding up well. I'm just not convinced that a100 wouldn't perform just as well or better after 2.5 years...I painted it in spring of 2016.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## SwampCat (Aug 31, 2018)

lilpaintchic said:


> ....also, I've had it be problematic over existing paint due to its tenacity. It will pull an inferior product off if you go over it. Not always, but it does happen. Especially on older homes with failing coatings.
> Just my experience....not worth the money that's for sure....
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


 I did an exterior repaint somewhat recently.It was old cedar shingles that had been painted in duration and whole shingles of paint were peeling off.I chalked it up to a spray job that wasn't brushed in but this makes sense because the previous coats peeled off with the top coat exposing bare wood.The HO said it started peeling a year after it was painted.I spot primed it with oil,left it looking like that for a week then hit it with the same duration(he had 5 gallons of the same batch unopened 2 years old I boxed that with a new 5 gal.)that was last september.Sprayed and back brushed.So far it looks good when I drive by and haven't heard any complaints.


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

SwampCat said:


> I did an exterior repaint somewhat recently.It was old cedar shingles that had been painted in duration and whole shingles of paint were peeling off.I chalked it up to a spray job that wasn't brushed in but this makes sense because the previous coats peeled off with the top coat exposing bare wood.The HO said it started peeling a year after it was painted.I spot primed it with oil,left it looking like that for a week then hit it with the same duration(he had 5 gallons of the same batch unopened 2 years old I boxed that with a new 5 gal.)that was last september.Sprayed and back brushed.So far it looks good when I drive by and haven't heard any complaints.


I would be highly suspicious in that situation... Especially since it was peeling down to bare wood. Duration bonded so tightly to the existing coating that it pulled it off the substrate. It's a nightmare to deal with some times. And I will NEVER put it over previously painted wood for that reason. Hardi,rough cedar would be ok I guess, and a few other situations, no problem. Its a good product. But not as a go to on everything that's for sure. I ditched sw anyway though so there's that.lol

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

lilpaintchic said:


> I would be highly suspicious in that situation... Especially since it was peeling down to bare wood. Duration bonded so tightly to the existing coating that it pulled it off the substrate. It's a nightmare to deal with some times. And I will NEVER put it over previously painted wood for that reason. Hardi,rough cedar would be ok I guess, and a few other situations, no problem. Its a good product. But not as a go to on everything that's for sure. I ditched sw anyway though so there's that.lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk



I know you are a recent BM convert. What are mainly you using for exterior paints?


----------



## Gymschu (Mar 11, 2011)

Duration is a poor choice for painting doors IMO.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Gymschu said:


> Duration is a poor choice for painting doors IMO.



I'll agree mostly. For swing/passage doors I'd go with something else.


But for garage doors and other things. Duration is good stuff.


The other people that commented haven't had good experiences, to each their own I suppose. 



I find it works great for us and holds up the color/sheen very very well.


----------

